

Facebook sharing ad revenue with Zynga - bond
http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/19/facebook-ad-revenue-zynga

======
MatthewB
I believe this is the deal they worked out when Zynga and Facebook were in
talks after Facebook credits came about. Zynga knew how much money they were
going to lose by giving up a % of virtual items sold, so this is a way to make
extra money. I really wish I knew how much revenue this translated into.

On a similar note, Zynga needs to do everything it can to establish itself as
a gaming platform of its own. I know they are trying to do that but to most
people their games are still known as "facebook games."

------
AlexBlom
Very curious to see how long this agreement is for. I'd be concerned for Zynga
if there was not pre-built renewal clauses.

------
ristretto
Meanwhile, indie developers are left out in the cold because facebook has
banned adsense from apps:

[http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?pid=32100...](http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?pid=321002)

